# Best tarantula species for beginners?



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm not massively into spiders but this recent month I've been watching a guy on YouTube called The Dark Den and I've just wanted a tarantula since then, I'm gonna do some research first but I was just wondering what you guys think the best species of tarantula too keep? I was gonna get another snake but since vet check ups cost a lot I just thought why not get a tarantula.

My mum absolutely hates them so it will be more for observing than handling(if any of you wanted too know) but I do want a species that is more docile and slow and easier too handle just in case I do want too handle it, I will probably try get one from a sling and not an adult or anything like that.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Have a look at this list mate, lists all the main ones that would be suggested but also has a bit of info on each and also a vid in one place.

https://tomsbigspiders.com/2014/11/09/the-best-tarantula-species-for-beginners/

I'd go with a juvenile or sub personally 

On that list I like the Pulchra and Rosie, both nice display T's.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

Sickone said:


> Have a look at this list mate, lists all the main ones that would be suggested but also has a bit of info on each and also a vid in one place.
> 
> https://tomsbigspiders.com/2014/11/09/the-best-tarantula-species-for-beginners/
> 
> ...


Probably is best too go for a juvenile or sub, I might accidentally kill the sling since they're so delicate, thanks for the help


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sickone said:


> Have a look at this list mate, lists all the main ones that would be suggested but also has a bit of info on each and also a vid in one place.
> 
> https://tomsbigspiders.com/2014/11/09/the-best-tarantula-species-for-beginners/
> 
> ...


For beginners I would recommend the Smithi & Curly hair, as they don't fast & grow at reasonable rates. I wouldn't recommend rosies for beginners for 3 reasons:
1. Long & frankly downright tedious fasting periods of months on end.
2. VERY slow growth rates- it takes many years to get them to adulthood.
3. Unpredictable temperaments. One that let you handle it today could well try to chew your fingers off tomorrow! & a really nasty one can be easily as nasty as any baboon or earth tiger.

Pulchras also grow very slow (but not as slow as rosies), and fast for months at a time. They are however, handleable.

One beginners' t omitted from the site for a misunderstood reason is the Avicularia & Carabena species, AKA the pink toe t's- the author claims they're too delicate & are known to die for no apparent reason, but that's not strictly true, as it only occurs in slings- juvs & adults are as tough as old boots, & any of the Avics can be recommended for beginners with one notable exception: Carabena leata, the Puerto Rican pink Avic, as it's known to bite.
All the other Avics can be recommended, & some are quite colourful with metallic pink, purple, green & blue highlights as well as pink feet.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> I'm not massively into spiders but this recent month I've been watching a guy on YouTube called The Dark Den and I've just wanted a tarantula since then, I'm gonna do some research first but I was just wondering what you guys think the best species of tarantula too keep? I was gonna get another snake but since vet check ups cost a lot I just thought why not get a tarantula.
> 
> My mum absolutely hates them so it will be more for observing than handling(if any of you wanted too know) but I do want a species that is more docile and slow and easier too handle just in case I do want too handle it, I will probably try get one from a sling and not an adult or anything like that.


I would recommend a sexed female juv or sub adult- if you end up with a male from an unsexed t it will die a lot earlier than a female, & refuse food in its final weeks.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not massively into spiders but this recent month I've been watching a guy on YouTube called The Dark Den and I've just wanted a tarantula since then, I'm gonna do some research first but I was just wondering what you guys think the best species of tarantula too keep? I was gonna get another snake but since vet check ups cost a lot I just thought why not get a tarantula.
> ...


Alright thanks


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Faynt said:


> I've been watching a guy on YouTube called The Dark Den


I've watched some of his video's too. I've recently got a couple of T's Audrey, a Lasiodora Parahybana & Chilli a Grammostola Rosea. Wilks is spot on with the temperament of a Rosie, mine is a sling & is fine one day and then flicking hairs the next as soon as the enclosure is opened. 
I'm not interested in handling either T, for me they don't 'get' anything from it unlike other pets. Add the risk of injury/stress etc I just don't see the gain for the T, both of mine are settled and happy so I'm happy. 

I would like a grammostola pulchra as my next T. : victory:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dungbug said:


> I've watched some of his video's too. I've recently got a couple of T's Audrey, a Lasiodora Parahybana & Chilli a Grammostola Rosea. Wilks is spot on with the temperament of a Rosie, mine is a sling & is fine one day and then flicking hairs the next as soon as the enclosure is opened.
> I'm not interested in handling either T, for me they don't 'get' anything from it unlike other pets. Add the risk of injury/stress etc I just don't see the gain for the T, both of mine are settled and happy so I'm happy.
> 
> I would like a grammostola pulchra as my next T. : victory:


When your rosie grows, mind out for attempts to charge & bite when you're doing maintenance in the tank if the rosie's on an 'off' day- I've had a few near misses with mine! They also throw tantrums by chucking the water dish across the tank.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Dungbug said:
> 
> 
> > I've watched some of his video's too. I've recently got a couple of T's Audrey, a Lasiodora Parahybana & Chilli a Grammostola Rosea. Wilks is spot on with the temperament of a Rosie, mine is a sling & is fine one day and then flicking hairs the next as soon as the enclosure is opened.
> ...


That sounds like a cool T to watch on an "off day" seeing a spider throw a tantrum would be funny lmao, what maintenance has too be done with Ts? Like regular cleaning or not much? And feeding as well? How often do you feed a T?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> That sounds like a cool T to watch on an "off day" seeing a spider throw a tantrum would be funny lmao, what maintenance has too be done with Ts? Like regular cleaning or not much? And feeding as well? How often do you feed a T?


Very little maintenance with most of them. Change/top up water as & when needed, fish out dead feeder bugs. In the case of rainforest t's, spray the tank once or twice a week. Feed once or twice a week. Ideal feeder bugs are crickets & red runner roaches. Be very careful with locusts- there have been issues with dodgy batches that suffer from a gut bacteria that can kill t's, it's believed to be caused by dehydration in the locusts. You can try Dubia roaches, but I've found not all t's will touch them.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a cool T to watch on an "off day" seeing a spider throw a tantrum would be funny lmao, what maintenance has too be done with Ts? Like regular cleaning or not much? And feeding as well? How often do you feed a T?
> ...


Alright thanks  can u keep Ts in rubs? I've got a spare 9 litre rub that I'm hoping I could use.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> Alright thanks  can u keep Ts in rubs? I've got a spare 9 litre rub that I'm hoping I could use.


You could, but seeing as you'd have to open the lid every time to look at it, I don't really see the point.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > Alright thanks
> ...


It's a see through tub.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> It's a see through tub.


In that case, by all means go for it.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > It's a see through tub.
> ...


Alright, thanks for the help


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> When your rosie grows, mind out for attempts to charge & bite when you're doing maintenance in the tank if the rosie's on an 'off' day- I've had a few near misses with mine! They also throw tantrums by chucking the water dish across the tank.


He/She is already fearless and moves towards me when I've opened the enclosure, t'is a brave little bugger for sure. On the flip side the L/P is very chilled, she just sits happily while I tidy up or mist.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

Dungbug said:


> wilkinss77 said:
> 
> 
> > When your rosie grows, mind out for attempts to charge & bite when you're doing maintenance in the tank if the rosie's on an 'off' day- I've had a few near misses with mine! They also throw tantrums by chucking the water dish across the tank.
> ...


Your little sling is fearless already? Lmao doesn't it know you're like 14 times the size of it or does it not give a * haha


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Faynt said:


> Your little sling is fearless already? Lmao doesn't it know you're like 14 times the size of it or does it not give a * haha


I guess it's like 'small dog syndrome'  Nah she/he is very inquisitive & isn't phased by anything thus far.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

Dungbug said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > Your little sling is fearless already? Lmao doesn't it know you're like 14 times the size of it or does it not give a * haha
> ...


Interesting personality tbh, probably thinks it's a fully mature T haha.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Faynt said:


> Interesting personality tbh, probably thinks it's a fully mature T haha.


This is said Rosie enjoying dinner



& Audrey, the next door neighbour


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

Dungbug said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting personality tbh, probably thinks it's a fully mature T haha.
> ...


Nice Ts can't wait to get one, seem like easy pets tbh, how much should you feed juveniles a week though, the other person in this thread said 1-2 times a week but I'm not sure if he meant for adults.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Twice a week for my L/P, once a week for the Rosie. If the food hasn't been eaten the next day I remove it, not had to do this with the L/P as she loves to eat.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> Nice Ts can't wait to get one, seem like easy pets tbh, how much should you feed juveniles a week though, the other person in this thread said 1-2 times a week but I'm not sure if he meant for adults.


I meant adults, but for juvs the same schedule is fine.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> That sounds like a cool T to watch on an "off day" seeing a spider throw a tantrum would be funny lmao, what maintenance has too be done with Ts? Like regular cleaning or not much? And feeding as well? How often do you feed a T?


You would love the Colombian giant red leg birdeater, Megaphobema robustum- also nicknamed the 'kung fu tarantula', it has spines secreted among the hairs on its rear lower legs, which it uses to defend itself with kung fu-like kicks, & by spinning around with its back legs flailing. This colourful t (black with a red abdomen & red legs with brown striped black femurs & a white rimmed carapace) is very impressive & grows to 8'' span.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a cool T to watch on an "off day" seeing a spider throw a tantrum would be funny lmao, what maintenance has too be done with Ts? Like regular cleaning or not much? And feeding as well? How often do you feed a T?
> ...


Jeez, that sounds impressive for a T.


----------



## Faynt (Aug 26, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> Faynt said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a cool T to watch on an "off day" seeing a spider throw a tantrum would be funny lmao, what maintenance has too be done with Ts? Like regular cleaning or not much? And feeding as well? How often do you feed a T?
> ...


Just found an online store that sells 100 small crickets for £2, £3 shipping tho but seems like a good price since you said Ts eat 1-2 times a week meaning this could last a whole year depending on how small the T is


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Faynt said:


> Jeez, that sounds impressive for a T.


This is one:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Juvenile or young adult sexed female. Grammostola pulchra or Brachypelma hamorii would be my suggestions.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Juvenile or young adult sexed female. Grammostola pulchra or Brachypelma hamorii would be my suggestions.


B. hamorii definitely. G. pulchra with reservations as it fasts, & grows real slow.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> B. hamorii definitely. G. pulchra with reservations as it fasts, & grows real slow.


Hence why I typed sexed juvi or young adult Wilks. G.pulchra are a great first T. Stunning, long lived and calm for the most part.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Faynt said:


> Just found an online store that sells 100 small crickets for £2, £3 shipping tho but seems like a good price since you said Ts eat 1-2 times a week meaning this could last a whole year depending on how small the T is


Only if you plan on keeping crickets as pets too mate, they wont last long


----------

